# new piano piece



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

A little piece, it's all I can do now. I was thinking "Water drops" or something like that for the name.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fnew-piano-piece


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice, I enjoyed it. I loved the textures in it, I can't really tell whether it's meant to be primarily tonal or atonal, and I think that ambiguity makes the piece very interesting. If there's one criticism I have, it's that you don't divert from the descending motif at all. How about inserting a contrasting middle section at around 1:40 where you reverse the motif (So that it's ascending) for a while, then return to the descending motif a little while later?

You've done a very good job . As for the name, if you really want one, I do like "Water Drops", but don't forget that it's acceptable to leave the piece without a name and just call it "Piano piece No. 1 in B-flat major". I prefer to do this as it doesn't attach a definitive meaning to a piece, and it allows room for personal interpretation.

Keep it up,
-Steve


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

StevenOBrien said:


> Very nice, I enjoyed it. I loved the textures in it, I can't really tell whether it's meant to be primarily tonal or atonal, and I think that ambiguity makes the piece very interesting. If there's one criticism I have, it's that you don't divert from the descending motif at all. How about inserting a contrasting middle section at around 1:40 where you reverse the motif (So that it's ascending) for a while, then return to the descending motif a little while later?
> 
> You've done a very good job . As for the name, if you really want one, I do like "Water Drops", but don't forget that it's acceptable to leave the piece without a name and just call it "Piano piece No. 1 in B-flat major". I prefer to do this as it doesn't attach a definitive meaning to a piece, and it allows room for personal interpretation.
> 
> ...


Hi, yes, I was looking for that tonal-atonal ambiguity, in fact I have put the effort in that aspect. I love that kind of ambiguity. Glad that you have noticed it and you liked it. With respect to the motif thing, you are right, I could have done more development. Maybe I will expand the piece in the future. Regards.


----------

